# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Juvenile Axolotl's, 4 different colors to choose from. Located in Arizona & Washingtion area

## Zedas

_Hello, I have some Axolotl's that I am raising. They are ready for new homes ! I have Leucistic, WildType, White Albino, Golden Albino.
I live in Arizona, if there is anyone around my area that is interested for local pick up, send me a PM 
I will be leaving the state in the end of the week May, I will be in Washington State for a couple of months & I will be bringing all of my Juvenile axolotl's with me if there is anyone in WA that is interested for local pick up, Near Seattle/Tacoma area. Send a PM if interested.
I may consider  over-night Shipping depending on the weather here._

----------


## Jen

All sales belong in the "for sale section"  

For Sale/Trade

----------

